# Best CA glue



## BeeAMaker

Whats your "go to" CA glue?

So far I have used PSI thin, Stick Fast Thick, and Gorilla Medium.

Like the PSI thin
Don't care for the Stick Fast Thick
Indifferent on the Gorilla.

I'm in need of restock, so thought I would ask what the general opinion is on CA's

Edit:
Has anyone tried coloring/Dying CA?

Thanks


----------



## MRDucks2

Still trying different CA. There is a difference though the differences may also be affected by the methods used. The thin glues seem less variable than medium or thick. Gorilla CA doesn’t work for me. Stick Fast thin is fine but my results with Stick Fast medium are inconsistent. The cheap thin in tubes from HF works fine. TiteBond thin and Medium is what I am on now. Ones I plan on trying include BSI (Bob Scott Industries), Mercury Flex and 2P10 all of which I have seen referenced on IAP. Not sure which one will work best for my methods. 

I have an offer from a nearby expert to help me with process that I first thought I didn’t need. The more I turn the more I realize I may take him up on the offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Magicbob

Mercury thin flex is very popular.
We have it in our webstore


----------



## BarryE

I think it's what you get used to. I've tried many of the CA glues over the years, as a carpenter and now for turning. I always seem to go back to 2P-10 medium and thin.
It has an acid stabilizer added to offset acidic nature  of wood. That isn't  found in all CA glues. 
In my unscientific testing 2P gave me stronger joints when trimming houses and easier to use when finishing pens


----------



## BCnabe

I've used stick fast and had problems with cracking/shattering.  

I've been using mercury flex thin and medium with accelerator for about a year and have been happy with it.  I've found the medium can be a little too thick for some situations so I've mixed the thin and medium (50/50) in a separate bottle so I have something in between the two for viscosity.


----------



## BeeAMaker

BCnabe said:


> I've used stick fast and had problems with cracking/shattering.
> 
> I've been using mercury flex thin and medium with accelerator for about a year and have been happy with it.  I've found the medium can be a little too thick for some situations so I've mixed the thin and medium (50/50) in a separate bottle so I have something in between the two for viscosity.



Do you call it "Thidium"? :cowboy:

I assume the "flex" in the name helps prevent cracking when stressed?
I do a lot of rings on the lathe too, how does it perform on Stainless steel? The stuff I have now seems to work OK, but in my experience with CA, it doens't bond well to metal over time. Roughing the surface helps a lot, but in some cases it seems to flake off metal surfaces easy.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Loctite 495 is what I use for CA.


----------



## Silverado

My go to is E-Z Bond Thin, Med. and Thick


----------



## thewishman

What things are you using the glue for? Attaching stuff, as a finish? EZ Bond is my go to, but I don't use it as a finish. The 2p10 bottles are such a huge pain to me, sooner or later the tip gets clogged and builds up around the spout.


----------



## BeeAMaker

thewishman said:


> What things are you using the glue for? Attaching stuff, as a finish? EZ Bond is my go to, but I don't use it as a finish. The 2p10 bottles are such a huge pain to me, sooner or later the tip gets clogged and builds up around the spout.



Both bonding things and finish. I use an epoxy for pen tubes, and for gluing the ring core into wood, but I use CA for everything else. 

I used thick CA for sticking the glow stones in the groove, then used thin CA to build up the blue powder for the inlay. and thin again for 10 layers of finish. Works good, just curious what others use.


----------



## odexyn

I like 2p10. I have tried ez bond and found it to not be consistent as a finish. I do agree about the 2p10 building up at the spout which gets to be a pain, but as a finish it works great.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman

CA Glue from Satellite City Instant Glues- Cyanoacrylate Glue


----------



## robertkulp

I’ve used Mercury CA for a few years and helped them develope their Flex CA for pen finishing. I’ve also used BSI and like it, too. Bob at T. Shadow has just started carrying it.


----------



## Monty

I've been using EZ Bond for over 12 years with no problems. Thick for gluing tubes and thin for finishing.
As for tinting or coloring, most anything you add to CA will start it curing, thin CA almost immediately, but thick will take longer. I have had success mixing powdered colors/dyes with thick CA and using that mix to fill voids and gaps. I usually have about 30 seconds or so before it hardens.


----------



## Swagopenturner

I think I've tried them all, but 2P-10 from Fastcap is my favorite.  Easy to use, large bottles or small available directly from Fastcap with free shipping (over $100 order), can use with or without the activator.


----------



## lorbay

Monty said:


> I've been using EZ Bond for over 12 years with no problems. Thick for gluing tubes and thin for finishing.
> As for tinting or coloring, most anything you add to CA will start it curing, thin CA almost immediately, but thick will take longer. I have had success mixing powdered colors/dyes with thick CA and using that mix to fill voids and gaps. I usually have about 30 seconds or so before it hardens.



Monty is the guy that I got my CA from and that was 12 years ago and still use it today.Monty sold the rechargeable pressurized canisters at that time for the activator. 
Lin


----------



## Warren White

*Just my experience...*

.... I started out with Stick Fast, but had problems with it.  It seemed prone to cracking.  I then switched to 2P-10 and I loved it, but I developed a severe allergic reaction to it (three days of severe nasal congestion after use).  

I now use Insta-cure odorless from Lots-of-models.com.  You can get it in other places as well.  The odorless was a real blessing to me.  I had always used dust collection and a filter, but even with that, when I was in production mode it just didn't keep the problem from happening.

I only use CA for finishing.  I had a couple of bad experiences with using CA to bond the tubes in my pen blanks (they got stuck mid way in).  Now I use T-88 epoxy, but may switch to 5 minute stuff.  The T-88 comes in a large container and I don't use that much.  It is starting to thicken up.

I have a friend who just used Gorilla Glue for gluing the brass tubes and he likes it.  I would be interested in other's who have tried this.


----------



## jttheclockman

Warren White said:


> .... I started out with Stick Fast, but had problems with it.  It seemed prone to cracking.  I then switched to 2P-10 and I loved it, but I developed a severe allergic reaction to it (three days of severe nasal congestion after use).
> 
> I now use Insta-cure odorless from Lots-of-models.com.  You can get it in other places as well.  The odorless was a real blessing to me.  I had always used dust collection and a filter, but even with that, when I was in production mode it just didn't keep the problem from happening.
> 
> I only use CA for finishing.  I had a couple of bad experiences with using CA to bond the tubes in my pen blanks (they got stuck mid way in).  Now I use T-88 epoxy, but may switch to 5 minute stuff.  The T-88 comes in a large container and I don't use that much.  It is starting to thicken up.
> 
> I have a friend who just used Gorilla Glue for gluing the brass tubes and he likes it.  I would be interested in other's who have tried this.



Warren don't switch. Best epoxy on the market. Here are smaller containers. I buy the larger ones like you but use it for everything. 
www.woodcraft.com/products/system-three-t88-epoxy-1-2-pint?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=PLA&utm_term=141935&utm_content=All%20Products


If you are going to buy 5 minute epoxy then I highly recommend this. I use it all the time

www.woodcraft.com/products/system-three-5-minute-epoxy-1-2-pint?via=573621f469702d06760016d0%2C5764235e69702d659300333a%2C576454a669702d2f2f00139b


----------



## edstreet

This should answer your questions on CA. 

https://www.claypenblanks.com/what-is-polymer-clay/ca-finishing-101.html


----------



## Bob Kardell

I like those rings!  Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL

I am now using Mercury flex, but used them all because I like trying new products (Mercury Flex happens to be made about 15 miles from my house - not that that matters.) I have not found a discernible difference among any of them - there may be, but I can't tell by looking at their appearance. I have some pens I made 4 years ago, when I first started, with EZ Bond. I can't see any yellowing, cracking, or hazing. And I definitely didn't know what I was doing back then...probably still don't. I found one that I got used  to how it flows and covers and therefore how to apply it and how long to let it cure...and that is what I use.


----------



## senfschneider55

Stick Fast comes two ways... as a ca glue and as a wood finish. I use the thin and medium wood finish with no problems.


----------



## mmayo

EZ Bond thin, medium and thick plus my real go to is Pen Finish 40-50 cps.

Oddly I use StickFast accelerator with near perfect results.  I sold


----------



## WriteON

Bob Smith med (2oz for less than $10 from Amazon)
Star Bond thin for finishing. 
Not a fan of StickFast


----------



## KenB259

thewishman said:


> What things are you using the glue for? Attaching stuff, as a finish? EZ Bond is my go to, but I don't use it as a finish. The 2p10 bottles are such a huge pain to me, sooner or later the tip gets clogged and builds up around the spout.



I also use 2P-10. FYI, they sell replacement tips pretty cheaply on their website. I bought lots of extras so when the tips get to nasty , I just put on a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bob F

mercury flex for me for a flawless finish -i dont glue in tubes with it and prefer and recommend gorilla glue for our hybrids


----------



## DrD

Insta-Bond from CSUSA has worked well for me.  Were I to change it would probably be to BSI - their epoxy is fantastic.


----------



## PhillN

BeeAMaker said:


> Whats your "go to" CA glue?
> 
> So far I have used PSI thin, Stick Fast Thick, and Gorilla Medium.
> 
> Like the PSI thin
> Don't care for the Stick Fast Thick
> Indifferent on the Gorilla.
> 
> I'm in need of restock, so thought I would ask what the general opinion is on CA's
> 
> Edit:
> Has anyone tried coloring/Dying CA?
> 
> Thanks


It depends what you are using it for.  Personally I only finish pens with CA.  Never use it to stick tubes in.  For finishing my favorite is GluBoost.  I apply 3 - 4 layers of thin then 3-4 of medium.


----------



## mmayo

Instabond works perfectly for me and fortunately the Antelope Valley Woodturners get together and buy in bulk. I have thin, Pen Finish (40-50 PCs), medium and thick.   I am spoiled and have quite a bit of the stuff in my mini fridge.  Yes, I let it get to shop temp before opening the larger bottles.  The club also has bulk bottles and caps and I buy plenty.  Nice to have a lousy top and just swap it out for a new one.

In any case I always get good results every time.  I do mix and match with Stickfast large cans of accelerator which is used very carefully.


----------



## Penchant 4

Hot Stuff and Gluboost.


----------

